# Hi everyone!



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys and girls, just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Yana and now am too a proud owner of a TT )) Just got it home today, and am really happy, it's been my dream for ages! Glad I found this forum with people like me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  put a post in the mk1 Forum and join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

what's the difference between Mk1 and Mk2? done with the membership though


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,

Hope you are enjoying your new car, I am a newbie to this arena too.

Kevin


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ybuzko said:


> what's the difference between Mk1 and Mk2? done with the membership though


Hi Yana,

Welcome to the Forum (seeing as none of the Powder Room girls have replied! :roll: )

This is the difference,

MKI (the classic) on the right and MKII (corporate Audi :wink: ) on the left:


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevee` said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your new car, I am a newbie to this arena too.
> 
> Kevin


hey, yeah i am  it's lovely! have you just got yours too? which colour?


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Yana,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum (seeing as none of the Powder Room girls have replied! :roll: )


thankies  i suppose i should post in the mk2 forum then  and thanks for welcoming words too!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hi Yana, welcome to the forum


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello Yana a very warm welcome and congratulations on your new TT 8)


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Hi Yana, welcome to the forum


thank you!


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Hello Yana a very warm welcome and congratulations on your new TT 8)


thanks a lot  i'm really glad to be part of the team


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Yana

Welcome to the madness, why don't you come on the girlie get together, a good way to break the ice!
Hey i have not met them all yet, so we can be newbies together.

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Yana and welcome 

I've only noticed this thread now and will duely change your forum name to the propper one for the girlie meet 8)


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

X4RCN said:


> Hi Yana
> 
> Welcome to the madness, why don't you come on the girlie get together, a good way to break the ice!
> Hey i have not met them all yet, so we can be newbies together.
> ...


yeah i'd love to  good to know im not going to be the only new one there!  i gather the date isn't set yet but should be some time around december?


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Yana and welcome
> 
> I've only noticed this thread now and will duely change your forum name to the propper one for the girlie meet 8)


thanks  looking forward to meeting everyone  i don't mind travelling far so i will come wherever the meet is going to take place


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ybuzko said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Yana and welcome
> ...


Well, hopefully we'll meet at Castle Combe tomorrow


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> /quote]
> Well, hopefully we'll meet at Castle Combe tomorrow


yes


----------



## Angela (Jan 18, 2008)

l want to have a TT ......
and i'm a chinese girl ,i love here.....

lightning


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Angela said:


> l want to have a TT ......
> and i'm a chinese girl ,i love here.....


Welcome Angela  
Get a TT as soon as possible and then come along to some meetings 8)


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Angela said:
> 
> 
> > l want to have a TT ......
> ...


gee i havent been on for ages...have i missed anything?  i should check the meets schedule, i think im getting a bad reputation of not showing up ))


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You missed loads Yana :wink:


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> You missed loads Yana :wink:


dammit  i have lots of catching up to do  did you guys have the girlie meet? i've been having millions of people over, so couldn't make it anywhere


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ybuzko said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You missed loads Yana :wink:
> ...


Errr, >cough, cough< errrr  
I have to admit that I'd let that one slip due to continuous threats from my ex: _court, "I lost my short term memory, I am ill, I can't work"_ and loads more s-h-1-t
Rediculous!!!! 2+ years of divorce proceedings ,,,,,,

Once this mess is behind me, I'll get onto it


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> ybuzko said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Yeh Danni cough cough!!!!
Hope you are back on track now.

Girlie weekend anytime for me really, except 21-22 april.

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

X4RCN said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ybuzko said:
> ...


Hi Karen,

back on track ,,, for court appearance No7 on ,,,, 14th Feb of all days :? 
After that there'll be two days in court later this year and I hope that'll be the [smiley=end.gif] for him :twisted:


----------

